# Best forum software?



## Dawie (Aug 6, 2008)

A cultural organization I am a member of wants to add a forum to their website and asked me to look into different forum software for them.

What in your opinion would be the best option?

I've looked at VBulletin, which looks great, but it's pricey.

The best free forum seems to be Simple Machines Forum.

If anyone can add their thoughts or give me some advice I'd appreciate it.

Thanks

Dawie


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 6, 2008)

I really like the PB forum software. 

Another good free forum package I like is PHPBB

I'm setting it up on our church website. Been really easy to configure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cornopean (Aug 6, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> I really like the PB forum software.
> 
> Another good free forum package I like is PHPBB
> 
> ...



i tried out mybb which seemed good.


----------



## Dawie (Aug 7, 2008)

cornopean said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the PB forum software.
> ...



After more investigation I think we're going this route. Seems like a good one.

Thanks

Dawie


----------

